# yep, way down.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

as expected, pheasant numbers were pretty poor in the areas of nodak i hunt. this was not all bad though. i shot limits most of the time and explored some new territory (which is always a good thing). i would say that 70-80% reduction in birds is accurate, but still enough for quality hunting. ran into several old friends along the way and some newer acquaintances too. hunter numbers were way down too (probably due to the lakeside cabins being auctioned off and soon removed) and the pace was a little more relaxed. crowding issue was gone, i kinda like that. it's nice to see fellow hunters once in a while, just not the mongol horde. it was a good time as always. i even saw slightly fewer posted signs. the few people i contacted were friendly and let me hunt too. i even got some directions to find a few grouse.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i suppose i should toss in a picture.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pic, now that is a mixed bag. :beer:


----------

